# When you know things are not properly aligned.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As you know, my passion is knives--well, it's girls who have knives, but I digress.

My latest EDC folders are Cold Steel models with a Wharncliff edge. The issue is that one of the folders has an edge perfectly parallel, and the other gets a tad thinner the closer you get to the tip. The edge is incredibly sharp for a factory honing.

It just bothers me. With less than just a few swipes with a moderately fine stone and an Edge Pro fixture I could make the thing perfect! Then again, I would be removing metal I paid good money to secure.

Now, my dad was a perfectionist, and how that humorless Director of Engineering imparted his slavish mantra and purity of the flawless edge on his brash, Harley riding elder offspring still baffles me!

Laugh if you want, but I am truly torn. The edge on the right side is not totally perfect. To remove metal for vanity is simply a waste.

But it is truly a great knife, and I bought two of them, just in case...


----------

